# fedor vs??????



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i know this would never ever happen but how do u think fedor would do if he faught 2 guys at once..say he faught 2 smaller guys such as gomi and sakurai at teh same time u think he could come out on top..its a stupid question but i cant really think of ne one than can beat him one on one so this is all i can come up with...how bout fedor vs bob sapp, sapp would have a shot if he could end it in the first 5 mins, but after that he'd gas and be dead, butout of ne man on this planet i would give sapp the best shot..because fedor has beatin all the top heavyweights easily, sapp is the only man left he hasnt faught...sapp gave nog a lil trouble b4 tapping out..whos to say he couldn catch fedor on the chin with a huge knee..i doubt it would happen but he stands as gooda chance as ne one


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*lol*

Your right...stupid question, interesting but stupid. :cheeky4: Just kidding bro. As for Bob Sapp........ here's how it would go!

BELL RINGS...Sapp comes out swinging, Fedor evades and counters with lefts everytime Bob misses. 40 seconds in Sapp is gassed and Fedor connects with a HUGE left sending Bob to the canvas. Fedor quickly uses hammer fists and knees and Big Ole Bob taps out! Under a minute it's over. This is the likely scenerio for 99/100 fights between them, the other 1/100 is it takes over 1 minute for this to happen.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Your right...stupid question, interesting but stupid. :cheeky4: Just kidding bro. As for Bob Sapp........ here's how it would go!
> 
> BELL RINGS...Sapp comes out swinging, Fedor evades and counters with lefts everytime Bob misses. 40 seconds in Sapp is gassed and Fedor connects with a HUGE left sending Bob to the canvas. Fedor quickly uses hammer fists and knees and Big Ole Bob taps out! Under a minute it's over. This is the likely scenerio for 99/100 fights between them, the other 1/100 is it takes over 1 minute for this to happen.


sounds alot like the zulu vs fedor..except zulu didnt even throw a punch ..i swear if i was that big...wow i think i would never lose except maybe to fedor..lol


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor fight Sakurai and Gomi at the same time? That would just be like Fedor fighting Matt Hughes and of coarse Fedor would win that fight.

And Bob Sapp would lose under a minute to Fedor. Bob Sapp will try chasing him but be punched and fall to the ground and Fedor would just kill him till the ref stops it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i know this would never ever happen but how do u think fedor would do if he faught 2 guys at once..say he faught 2 smaller guys such as gomi and sakurai at teh same time u think he could come out on top..its a stupid question but i cant really think of ne one than can beat him one on one so this is all i can come up with...how bout fedor vs bob sapp, sapp would have a shot if he could end it in the first 5 mins, but after that he'd gas and be dead, butout of ne man on this planet i would give sapp the best shot..because fedor has beatin all the top heavyweights easily, sapp is the only man left he hasnt faught...sapp gave nog a lil trouble b4 tapping out..whos to say he couldn catch fedor on the chin with a huge knee..i doubt it would happen but he stands as gooda chance as ne one


well it would all depend if the two fighters trained to work together and capatilized on that.. they would have to be careful but two on one is hard to overcome even for someone as good as Fedor.. wait did I say good? I ment great.. probably the best fighter around period.. not always pretty to watch but man he just keeps going... If tyhe two fighters as I siad worked together as a team they could do it.. but one mistake and its Fedors game..


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

no way 1 person can beat 2 trained MMA fighter regardless of the weight.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

how's about fedor vs a bear or maybe a mountain lion or even a cougar lol

seriously i would'nt mind seeing him fight sapp, but i doubt sapp would ok that fight, coz he'd just be signing up for an ass kicking / shameing and he's got enough problems over in K1 as it is


----------



## ssj4jose (Jul 26, 2006)

I think a rematch with Mirko Cro Cop would be good,that was a pretty even match that could have gone either way.

I also would like to see how Chuck Liddell would fair against him.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

wolverinejoe80 said:


> no way 1 person can beat 2 trained MMA fighter regardless of the weight.


why not anything is possible.. just cause your trained in MMA does not me you are the be all end all espicaly since there is no one set MMA style.. hence the name MIXED MARTIAL ARTS meaning that I have been an MMA practicinoer for years since I have studied many different art forms and use them all together.. for me it was never about keeping them seperate to say.. hey let me show you some Judo or some Muay thai.. I could not seperate them if I tried.. they are all apart of my way of fighting.. granted I do not compete and I have not gotten to use my training much in the real world except working as a bouncer but then I did just as the situation called for.. so depending on what styles the person is trained in.. why couldn't one MMA fighter defeat two others.. espicaly if there is a large weight and strength difference.. and espically if the one fighter can all but own nearly everyone he has faced in his weight class and from what I understand some wellabove him in weight... I have controlled two people at the club at once when one we much larger then me.. granted they had thier beer muscles working but one outweight me by about 50 pounds the other was probably about my weight.. I know nothing of any training they may have had but I held one down with a hammer lock and my body weight to hold it in plce with my lef the other I had in a full nelson... all happened to quick for me to remember how I got them that way.. and I only had to hold the one guy down for abot 10 seconds until several other bouncers showed up.. so anything is possible..


----------



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

is there a wasteland here???


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ssj4jose said:


> I think a rematch with Mirko Cro Cop would be good,that was a pretty even match that could have gone either way.
> 
> I also would like to see how Chuck Liddell would fair against him.


FEDOR DOMINATED THAT FIGHT...AND FEDOR WOULD KILL CHUCK IN THE 1ST ROUND


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> FEDOR DOMINATED THAT FIGHT...AND FEDOR WOULD KILL CHUCK IN THE 1ST ROUND


Fedor didn't dominate Crocop. Plus Crocop has learned from his mistakes in that fight of coarse since he trains really well. I agree Fedor would definitely kill Chuck. Chuck would try throwing his random punches and miss Fedor and fall and Fedor would ground and pound and maybe even submit mohawk poster boy.


----------



## ssj4jose (Jul 26, 2006)

FEDOR DOMINATED THAT FIGHT...AND FEDOR WOULD KILL CHUCK IN THE 1ST ROUND
__________________
FEDOR IS A CYBORG, BUT PHIL BARONI IS THE BEST EVAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 


Fedor was more aggresive I admit but at the end of the fight who looked like they had takin more of a punishment,Fedor did.

The same thing happened to Cro Cop when he fought Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. 

Cro Cop was kicking Nogueira ass until he made one mistake and got beaten on a armbar.

Cro Cop would kill Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira in a rematch!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ssj4jose said:


> FEDOR DOMINATED THAT FIGHT...AND FEDOR WOULD KILL CHUCK IN THE 1ST ROUND
> __________________
> FEDOR IS A CYBORG, BUT PHIL BARONI IS THE BEST EVAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> ...


its not who gives out the most punishment who wins... its who can take the most.. basicly the last guy standing.. is the winner regardless of who was beating on who


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

how would bass go against fedor?


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Fedor vs. Coleman Part II*

I just heard that these two will be fighting at "The Real Deal" on Oct. 21st. It's Hammer Time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Crocop wouldn't kill Nogueira in a rematch. He'll just make a stupid mistake again and get caught in submission and tap out like a girl again. Fedor should fight Crocop again though. The first fight was pretty even for those two I wonder if Crocop might win this time. It's unknown to me how Nogueira can beat Crocop 9 out of 10 times if they fight but then Nogueira always loses to Fedor. Fedor could also fight Josh Barnett, I think Josh Barnett is the type of fighter who could beat Fedor.


----------

